
Show HN: /etc/hosts File Management Utility and Golang Library - cjimti
https://github.com/txn2/txeh
======
kevinburke
Heh, I also wrote one of these. Wondering if there is anything missing that I
did not support correctly.
[https://github.com/kevinburke/hostsfile](https://github.com/kevinburke/hostsfile)

~~~
cjimti
Nice. I wrote txeh because the lib I was using for kubefwd (a Kubernetes port
forward utility) was a little too opinionated about the format and use of
/etc/hosts. A few of libs I looked at really wanted to take over the file.

I built the CLI because I needed a fast way to remove CIDR ranges (ie
172.27.1.0/24, etc..) when 100's of IPs get added and then no longer needed.

